
Py4J 0.10.7 released - St-Clock
https://www.py4j.org/changelog.html#py4j-0-10-7
======
metalliqaz
Never heard of this project, but based on the name my first thought was, "how
is it different than Jython?"

It's actually more of a gateway between Python and Java programs running
together, so they can share data structures and call into each other.

